# CounterStrike Source: Microphone Trouble!



## Hot Pockets! (Jun 16, 2007)

I just bought a new microphone gaming headset (Plantronics Audio 350), and it isn't working in Counter Strike Source. When I went into the "test microphone" function, there was a LOT of static. Even when there was no microphone plugged in, the same static occurred. In the computer's "sound record" function the mic worked fine, but in while "testing hardware" in the computer's sound device options the mic didn't work. With a previous mic doing the same thing, I think there might be something wrong with my computer. I want to find out if I can make the mic work.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Same problem here need help please!


----------



## thehorace (Jul 19, 2007)

Is your sound card up to date - do you have a sound card?


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a sound card (creative xtreme gamer x-fi) and I downloaded latest drivers for it..do u have the same sound card as me?


----------



## GUSMAN (Dec 19, 2001)

Are you using it in ventrilo or teamspeak or just the "K" key for in game chat ?

I had a sound card and Mic would not work for me either I use onboard now less hassle.

. Check in your settings that the default source is the sound card.

Gus


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

im using it in game (with "k" key)


----------



## GUSMAN (Dec 19, 2001)

I would take the sound card out and try the onboard (pink) jack just fior curiosity.

Also in properties/voice/voice recording/volume tick the "select" above the "advanced" box go into advance and tick "mike boost" also make sure the mike volume is up,

. I had this prob as I said and it was the sound card. 

Plantronics are ok but I have sennheisers and the quality is second to none, but that said you should have sound, also is the little volume icon coming up when you press "k"

First and foremost try onboard sound (if you have it)

Gus


----------

